# cpt for choledochoduodenoscopy



## willette (Jul 15, 2008)

I am looking for a cpt code for choledochoduodenoscopy


----------



## beck627 (Jul 16, 2008)

Do you have an Op report you could post excluding all info that would identify patient, physician and hospital? It sounds like they might be doing a cholecystectomy and a scope of the small intestine (duodenum) but there is something in that word that I can't break out. I could be wrong about my assumption but it is hard to tell exactly w/o the dictation of the procedure.  Thanks!


----------



## mkj2486 (Aug 4, 2008)

This sounds like it might be a form of an ERCP to me.  A scope is being done here not a surgery.  But more info on the procedure would be needed in  order to know for sure what is being done.  Looking at choledochoduodenoscopy I can tell that the common bile duct was examined and the doudenum.  I'm not sure what cpt you would use though. Maybe 43260 with modifier 52?


----------

